# Non-Quantitative Solutions



## Suns Den (Sep 12, 2007)

I know its a little overkill but, its easy to sneek on the answer and not try seriously, if they on the same topic/post area.

Solution for:

A bacteriophage is:

1. Bacterial Enzyme

2. Virus that infects Bacteria

3. Mesophilic Organism

4. Virus that stimulates bacterial growth

ANS -&gt; 2.


----------



## Suns Den (Sep 15, 2007)

Most common method of Calculating Friction Energy loss

a&gt; Hazen Williams equation

b&gt; Darcy equation

c&gt; Hagan Poiseville equation

d&gt; Bernouli's equation

Ans&gt; b


----------



## Suns Den (Sep 15, 2007)

Fluid flow parameter governed by Bernouli's equation is:

a&gt; Conservation of Mass

b&gt; Momentum

c&gt; Conservation of Energy

d&gt; Friction loss

Ans&gt; c


----------



## Suns Den (Sep 23, 2007)

Which one is not a hardness test:

a&gt; Meyer-Vickers

b&gt; Rockwell

c&gt; Brinnel

d&gt; Charpy

Ans&gt; d


----------



## Suns Den (Sep 28, 2007)

The reactions for the roller support are:

a&gt; normal to the surface with no moment

b&gt; in line with cable, link or member with no moment

c&gt; normal to the rail with no moment

d&gt; two reaction components with one moment

ANS &gt; A


----------

